# Jeff Speakmen



## Nutbar (Jun 8, 2006)

Here is a video clip of Jeff Speakman's testing sessions and tournaments. I wonder what the name of the song playing is. Where does Speakmen do much of his teaching anyway?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ct3UrNPxwc


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 8, 2006)

I have no idea where he teaches maybe his website will help

http://www.jeffspeakman.com/


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 9, 2006)

Good stuff! Now that's some heavy banging! So much for all the kenpo training, it turned into staright forward pounding---Just like a real fight! (maybe less BJJ stuff for real) Looked more like MMA fighting, instead of Kenpo.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

Here is a really cool clip as well.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q17UBJmhgA&search=jeff speakman.  Jeff jumps in at times to beat on his own students.


----------



## crushing (Jun 9, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> Here is a really cool clip as well.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q17UBJmhgA&search=jeff%20speakman.  Jeff jumps in at times to beat on his own students.



That is a cool clip.  Thank you for sharing.  In addition to the techniques shown in the 'technique line', I like how the clip ends with the words "Don't worry he's ok".


----------



## Nutbar (Jun 9, 2006)

WOW! Outstanding clip. Oh, by the way...as for the clip that I posted, does anyone know the name of the song that is playing?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 11, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> Here is a really cool clip as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q17UBJmhgA&search=jeff%20speakman. Jeff jumps in at times to beat on his own students.


 
Great stuff indeed! Amazing how differently things are done. Saying he's o.k. is easy when you are the one dishing out the punishment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jun 12, 2006)

Very sharp!


----------



## monkey (Jun 12, 2006)

i remember many years back a freind of mine did a tv show art to art.He show Kosho-& 2 times Mr.Speakman was interviewed & shown in class teaching.I enjoy shows of such.The clips are good & Ill try to contack my freind to put some of these old intervews on the sites,
I remeber Bill Gregory of Pai lum was also on.Great tv show.It  came out to be a 6 hr tape.


----------



## KenpoMD (Jun 20, 2006)

Great clip! Looks like fun even if all of it doesn't necessarily look like kenpo. Anyone here planning on going to Jeff Speakman's training camp this weekend? Any thoughts from those who've gone in the past.

I'm thinking about going out there for the weekend and wondered if it would be worth the trip (if I can get the time to make it).

Regards,

John


----------



## matt.m (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice clip.....The song from the original post sounds like stained.  I am not sure the song.


----------



## Bode (Jun 21, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Nice clip.....The song from the original post sounds like stained.  I am not sure the song.



The band from the clip is Breaking Benjamin. Been around quite some time.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 21, 2006)

KenpoMD said:
			
		

> Great clip! Looks like fun even if all of it doesn't necessarily look like kenpo. Anyone here planning on going to Jeff Speakman's training camp this weekend? Any thoughts from those who've gone in the past.
> 
> I'm thinking about going out there for the weekend and wondered if it would be worth the trip (if I can get the time to make it).
> 
> ...


 
 I went back in 2001 and had a great time.  Lots of good instruction, and your meals are included in the cost.  By all means, if you are going to be out there, make a point of going.

Brian Jones


----------



## Nutbar (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you for the song info. It is Breaking Benjamin. The song name is Away.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 29, 2006)

Nutbar said:
			
		

> Here is a video clip of Jeff Speakman's testing sessions and tournaments. I wonder what the name of the song playing is. Where does Speakmen do much of his teaching anyway?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ct3UrNPxwc


Jeff Speakman lives at Lake Arrowhead and his school is somewhere nearby. He's not that easy to find but those who are serious do find him.

At the end of this clip Speakman is showing some respect for Hanshi Angel, (Speakmans 1st instructor) picturing his students with Hanshi who oversees Speakmans Kenpo Camp promotional board. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZlnczTaB0c&mode=related&search=


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 30, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> Here is a really cool clip as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q17UBJmhgA&search=jeff%20speakman. Jeff jumps in at times to beat on his own students.


 
I noticed something in this video. In the shielding hammer segment, when Mr. Speakman jumps in and does the technique, his left hand in basically just hanging there. Isn't it supposed to be doing something?


----------



## WILDASS (Jul 2, 2006)

Go to jeffspeakman.com, or jeffspeakmantexas.com   There you will find a list of all of his affiliated schools and their locations including LOST COAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 6, 2006)

hongkongfooey said:
			
		

> I noticed something in this video. In the shielding hammer segment, when Mr. Speakman jumps in and does the technique, his left hand in basically just hanging there. Isn't it supposed to be doing something?


Why do only some people check over the shoulder at the end of five swords? Why doesn't any one fall down... ever?
Sean


----------



## THUNDERING MANTIS (Aug 5, 2006)

the original youtube video clip, I've seen before and like to note my thoughts for others (and those with a similar view to comment).

The demostrations in the video reminded me of footage of the first few east coast demo teams performs- however there was a distinct slant for these guys to incorporate mma, bjj, grappling techniques. Where the difference with the east coast 'old' demo teams (1sts few years) consisted of clean fast technques- not to try and nit-pic and entertaining video- but the youtube clip missed the mark. (and in my book missed Mr. Parkers Kenpo)

kind regards,

...


----------



## hongkongfooey (Aug 5, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> Why do only some people check over the shoulder at the end of five swords? Why doesn't any one fall down... ever?
> Sean


 

Good question.


----------



## Hye Kenpo Nar (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr. speakman teaches in  Lake arrowhead, he doesn't actualy run the school but that's where he mostly trains, when he's not traveling.... the video you see on the website was taped up in arrowhead.


----------

